# Do you own any minis?



## Marco (Sep 11, 2006)

If so what are they?

Just curious cause I'm looking for space fillers. And I'd love to see what other members have.  And comments about the mini's you own. 

Thank you.

My mini's are.

-angraecum scottianum 
-neofinetia standard
-neofinetia syutenno (john its loving the whole ziplock bag thing!)


----------



## Heather (Sep 11, 2006)

Marco said:


> If so what are they?



Yes, they'd be my multifloral seedlings.


----------



## Marco (Sep 11, 2006)

you forgot to list them!


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 11, 2006)

All of my Japanese species are what I would consider mini.


----------



## Heather (Sep 11, 2006)

Marco said:


> you forgot to list them!



Ha ha ha! 

Okay, 

sanderianum
sanderianum
sanderianum
(almost dead) sanderianum
adductum (actually mature but acts like seedling)
giganitfolium x sanderianum (growing fast!)
stonei 'Fernwood' 4N x2

Those are the important ones...Wish they were larger though!


----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 11, 2006)

I have:

Cattleya luteola - courtesy of Kyle
Paph helenae - courtesy of Kyle
Paph coccinean - courtesy of Kyle
Paph charlesworthii
Paph henryanum
Cattleya aclandiae

and all my baby rothschildianums.

Paphman910


----------



## Mycorrhizae (Sep 11, 2006)

The neighbor has a really cute little blue Cooper Mini that I let her park in my garage.


----------



## TADD (Sep 11, 2006)

Haerella odorata (or retrocala) (3 blooms coming....  )
Dracula lotax
Den. moniliforme
Neo's
Sedirea japonica
Leptotes bicolor
I am missing some....


Nice mini list H!


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2006)

My smallest plants are pluerothalids.

Probably the smallest is my Scaphosepalum medinae. The whole plant with about 40 spikes is about the size of a golfball.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 12, 2006)

*mini's*

Paph henryanum, fowlei, & barbigerum
One could consider micranthum and armeniacum as mini's, single growth plants will bloom in a 2.5 inch pot, but they do mature out much bigger. I have a 25+ growth armeniacum in a 5 inch pot. (sorry guys, I ain't dividing it anytime soon) If I could ever get it to put up more than one flower at a time I amplanning on taking it in for CCM/CCE consideration. The damnable thing is that for this clone, even on a multgrowth plant only the 5 or 6 year old growths will bloom. I figure I retire in 10 years, maybe it will get its CCM by then. Picked it up from Oak Hill in 2000. 
other minis
Masdevallia - half a dozen species and hybrids, Orange Ice is a favorite
Dryadella edwalli - got a CCM on a plant in a 3 inch pot. 65 flwrs that smell like a freshly caught bluegill
Pleurothallis grobyi
Restrepia saguineae
I don't consider Dendrobium monoliforme a miniature, the plants get tall and grow to fill 4 inch pots fairly quickly. I have 'Banri Kuo' and the wild type. 

Lycaste campbellii, and L. cochlearis start blooming pretty small. 

Well, that is a few of the odd things floating around in my collection. 
Leo


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 12, 2006)

I have lots of miniatures. I've started collecting them now that I'm into frogs and vivariums. Mini-catts, sure. Many different kinds of warmth tolerant pleurothallids, restrepias, mini-bulbophyllums. Equitant oncidiums are cool, stay short (except for the spikes), but grow fast. I find something new all the time, and it is easy to find space for miniatures. Actually I'm always looking for warmth tolerant miniatures, so if anybody has extra...

I have trouble growing Paph. barbigerum for some reason, but I keep trying. That is a miniature. I consider P. wardii a miniature, at least compared to other paphs.


----------



## lindafrog (Sep 12, 2006)

How about restrepia? I've grown these minis for years. They tuck in nicely between paphs and phrags. Some phrag pearci stay very small- under six inches.
Happy growing from
Lindafrog


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2006)

Ya
I have a handful of restrepias (which are also pleurothallids). They are more low humidity tolerant than most pleurothalids. The flowers are not long lasting, but once the plant gets good size (smaller than a grapefruit, including basket) they can stay in continuous bloom.


----------



## Stephan (Sep 13, 2006)

The smallest plant I have is D. lichenastrum var lichenastrum. It has a flower not much more that 2 to 3 millimetres across. Cute little orange and cream ones . I seem to remember reading somewhere that these were the second smallest flower after another whose name I've forgotten.

Many other native Australian orchids I have would probably be considered "minis" 

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## myxodex (Sep 13, 2006)

My smallest is Aerangis punctata ... just love this little baby ... the flower is bigger that the plant. I have six other Aerangis and Angraecum didieri and these are mostly small whether you'd call mini's or not?. Then there are 5 Neofinetia's.
The Paphs : coccineum smallest, Transpiceranum X barbigerum (which recently acquired and not flowered and I have no idea what it looks like !?), henryanum,
... and well my brachy hybrids, purpuratum, hookerae, armenianum, delenatii are at least compact and at the lower end of medium. Someone out there please go and breed some small multiflorals ... gardineri and that compact philippense should be something to start with. 
Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2006)

Stephan said:


> The smallest plant I have is D. lichenastrum var lichenastrum. It has a flower not much more that 2 to 3 millimetres across. Cute little orange and cream ones . I seem to remember reading somewhere that these were the second smallest flower after another whose name I've forgotten.
> 
> Many other native Australian orchids I have would probably be considered "minis"
> 
> ...



Maybe its the second smallest Dendrobium, but there are a bunch of smaller pluerothalid species flowers, and I've seen a Bulbophyllum with flowers about the size of pin heads.


----------



## Sangii (Sep 14, 2006)

schoenorchis fragrans, tiny little thing about 3 cm for an adult blooming plant !

I also have mini pahls; parishii, lowii, gibbosa, lobii etc....

mini dends : christyanum and bellatulum

no mini paphs except for concolor seedlings that obviously want to remain dwarf


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 14, 2006)

Sophronitis cernua
L. gloedeniana
B. nodosa ‘Minney Mouse’
Slc Jungle Beau 
D. anceps
Dendro. smithianum
Enc polybulbon
Epi porpax
Max. coccinea
Max. uncata
Max. cucullata
Zelenkoa onusta
Onc croesus
Oncda Kathy Jo Brown
Phal wilsonii
Phal lobbii
Pleuro adeleae
Pleuro mathildae
Pleuro palliolata ‘Reiki’
Ascodenda miniatum
Grammatophylum scriptum var compactum 
Masd Snowbird 
Tolumnia urophylla
and numerous Bulbos


----------

